# Bowtech Admiral FLX



## .22outdoorsmen

Hey everyone,
Does anybody out there have the Bowtech Admiral? I know its a 2010 bow. But what do you think of it? I might be getting one...

Thanks


----------



## 09Admiral

i dont know about th 2010 but i had a 2009 and it was as good of a bow that ive ever shot


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

Cool, well its official im getting one it is on its way. Im excited.


----------



## Ignition kid

good for u. I know just about all the center pivots are awesome bows, and as far as hunting goes the Admiral used to be Jim Burnworth's 1st choice until the Destroyers came out, and he shot it REALLY good. I would have one but I have no use for one since I have a Z7 for what I'd use an Admiral for.


----------



## Harm Hunter JR.

wait a sec.
who exactly is jim burnworth.


----------



## Sighting In

I've never had the Admiral, but I still have my 2010 Sentinel FLX, which is basically the same thing but a bit longer. I liked mine a lot. It shot well. Holds pretty steady and felt good after the shot; there wasn't any vibration and it just sat there when you shot it. The cams are pretty smooth, albeit a bit stiff, but not bad. The drop into the valley isn't bad either. At the longer draw lengths there is a bit of a hump at the end, but nothing to worry about too much.


----------



## isaacdahl

I just got an '09 (and you think 2010 is old?) Sentinel and like it very much so far. Haven't got to shoot it to much, but it seems to balance well but like sighting in said, it has somewhat of a stiff draw...smooth yet stiff.

It does seem to be a great bow thus far...no complaints yet.


----------



## Sighting In

I've shot some of my best indoor scores with that Sentinel. To be fair, my Contender hasn't had a decent chance at a Vegas round all set up with big arrows, but that doesn't mean the Bowtechs aren't capable of it. I shot many a 299 out of that thing, and that one point was never the bow.


----------



## isaacdahl

Sighting In said:


> I've shot some of my best indoor scores with that Sentinel. To be fair, my Contender hasn't had a decent chance at a Vegas round all set up with big arrows, but that doesn't mean the Bowtechs aren't capable of it. I shot many a 299 out of that thing, and that one point was never the bow.


What was your best score with the Sentinel?


----------



## Sighting In

That depends on what kind of system we are talking about. I shot a 293 FITA round, which counts only the Xs as the tens- meaning, I shot a 23X round. For a Vegas round, I think the best I did has been a 299 with 21Xs. Once this next indoor season comes around, I'll have a lot higher scores.


----------



## gabe_yalch

Great choice I shoot the iceman which is identical just single cam and let me tell ya even before adding anything DEAD IN THE HAND AFTER THE SHOT AND QUIET. After adding a bunch of accessories I can't get myself to scrap it and get d350 I told myself when you find a good reason you can do it and to me speed isn't a good reason the 300fps is plenty to kill any animal that I would ever hunt. So thusfar extremely happy but wish I wasn't cause damn that d350 black ops is a good looking bow but im getting ready to drop mine off at powdercoater to match the captain testerossa I think then I will be 100%able happy


----------



## bowtech2006

I've owned the 2009 admiral and one 2010 admiral, they are great bows. my wife owns a 2010 admiral and she shoots it better then any other bow she shot and she really likes it.


----------



## Harm Hunter JR.

speaking of the admiral, anyone got one for sale??


----------



## Harm Hunter JR.

does the flx guard really make a big difference to accuracy because i can only get my hands on a 09 admiral


----------



## outdoorkid1

Harm Hunter JR. said:


> does the flx guard really make a big difference to accuracy because i can only get my hands on a 09 admiral


The flex gaurd is really just a marketing scheme. You do not need one to shoot accurately.


----------



## Harm Hunter JR.

outdoorkid1 said:


> The flex gaurd is really just a marketing scheme. You do not need one to shoot accurately.


oh okay thanks


----------



## krist003

I wouldn't say the FLX is a marketing scheme, it helps alot with tuning and cam lean. I had an 09 Admiral that I sold and I had to go back to one so i searched out a 2010 Admiral FLX. Love the FLX Guard, but also drove tacks with the 09. The Admiral is the best bow made to date in my opinion; either year.


----------



## isaacdahl

Yeah, the flx guard is somewhat of a marketing scheme, but somewhat not. It has a purpose and does it's purpose relatively well, but there probably wouldn't be to much difference between accuracy between them and they both can be tuned well flx guard or not.


----------



## Harm Hunter JR.

pm me if anyone wants to sell theres


----------



## illinibuck

Id read up on problems with that line of bows before you buy!


----------



## Sighting In

illinibuck said:


> Id read up on problems with that line of bows before you buy!


Do you have any specific problems in mind? I haven't heard ANY problems about the 2010 center pivots. The only complaint was about torque, which I think was totally over blown, and whatever problem there was has been pretty much eliminated by the flx guard.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

Well its been a long time since I started this thread and have put ALOT of arrows through that bow and dont have a single problem with it. I know some one that has a center pivot bow that doesnt have the FLX guard and he shoots it better than I shout mine...haha buts thats him not the bow.


----------



## outdoorkid1

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Well its been a long time since I started this thread and have put ALOT of arrows through that bow and dont have a single problem with it. I know some one that has a center pivot bow that doesnt have the FLX guard and he shoots it better than I shout mine...haha buts thats him not the bow.


Are you talking about me :teeth: j/k

I have the 2009 diamond iceman. Its a center pivot but it doesn't have the flex gaurd just a roller gaurd.


----------



## OneScrewLoose

I had a '10 with the FLX and loved it, I regret like heck selling it.


----------

